# Star Trek: Picard: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit alten Bekannten



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit alten Bekannten* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit alten Bekannten*


----------



## Schrotty (8. Februar 2022)

Wie ich mich schon freue, dass es endlich weiter geht mit einer der besten Star Trek Serien. ST Picard ist einfach nur MEGA gut gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

Wird definitiv wieder geguckt!


----------



## crow2077 (8. Februar 2022)

OMG was für ne Aktion..... .... Freue mich sehr drauf.
Die letzten Serien haben mir nicht so gefallen wie :  The Witcher Staffel 2. , Boba Fett bis jetzt.... ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2022)

Die zweite Staffel hat das Potenzial besser zu werden als die erste, man hat sicher mehr Möglichkeiten etwas anders neues zu zeigen.
Toll das auch wieder viele altbekannte Rollen mit ihren originalen Schauspielern dabei sind, ich war extrem begeistert als Patrick Stewart in einer TV-Sendung Whoopi Goldberg einlud teilzunehmen, einfach großartig, die Folgen mit Guinan waren immer toll. 
Aber auch das Interview mit John de Lancie war großartig, wo sofort klar war das Q zurückkehrt


----------



## facehugger (8. Februar 2022)

Ich bin gespannt. Staffel 1 war mir persönlich etwas zu langatmig. Klar, Jean Luc ist auch nicht mehr der jüngste

Logisch, das dann nicht immer mit Worp 9 geflogen werden kann... 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2022)

Sehr Cool. Da freue ich mich drauf. Schade, dass nicht alle folgen auf einmal kommen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Februar 2022)

Es fehlt nur noch Data.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es fehlt nur noch Data.


Ist er das nicht im Video bei 1.11min





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8RXzsB8uJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?

Edit: Bzw zumindest Brent Spiner.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2022)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es fehlt nur noch Data.


Data ist doch tot, er lebt quasi nur noch in Daten die weitergegeben wurden weiter, quasi als Genetisches Gedächtnis.
Brent Spiner sieht man wohl aber weiter, als Doktor Soong, da ist jede Generation der Familie ein Genie - in den Serien Enterprise, Das nächste Jahrhundert und Picard.


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Data ist doch tot, er lebt quasi nur noch in Daten die weitergegeben wurden weiter, quasi als Genetisches Gedächtnis.
> Brent Spiner sieht man wohl aber weiter, als Doktor Soong, da ist jede Generation der Familie ein Genie - in den Serien Enterprise, Das nächste Jahrhundert und Picard.


Ist mir auch bekannt. Aber ein Tot in einer Science-Fiction Serie muss nie endgültig sein


----------

